# replacing 195-55-16 with 205-55-16



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

has anybody replaced the 195/55/16 with 205/55/16? I need advice on replacing the tires on the stock SE-R 16" wheels on a 2003 SE-R, not Spec-V.

Can I do it or will a 205 rub the inner fender wells or struts? on my 92 SE-R I used a 215/40/16 on my 16" rims. It was OK.

Please let me know? Tire-rack has some specials on tires.

Chris 03 SE-R


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> has anybody replaced the 195/55/16 with 205/55/16? I need advice on replacing the tires on the stock SE-R 16" wheels on a 2003 SE-R, not Spec-V.
> 
> Can I do it or will a 205 rub the inner fender wells or struts? on my 92 SE-R I used a 215/40/16 on my 16" rims. It was OK.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge the offset is close between the SE-R rims and The Spec V rims. Since the spec v rims easily fit 215's I would say you should have no fit/rubbing issues with 205's. Is your car lowered? if so on what spings, and how low?

BTW, I would say if stock is 195/55/16 then you should go 205/50/16 otherwise you will have a pretty big sidewall (with the 205/55/16)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 205/50/16 on the same rims as you and the car is dropped heavily, I get no rubbage


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have 215x40x17 (I think thats right, not positive) on mine, you should be fine. The B15 can handle pretty big wheels and tyres.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

sunnysentra said:


> has anybody replaced the 195/55/16 with 205/55/16? I need advice on replacing the tires on the stock SE-R 16" wheels on a 2003 SE-R, not Spec-V.
> 
> Can I do it or will a 205 rub the inner fender wells or struts? on my 92 SE-R I used a 215/40/16 on my 16" rims. It was OK.
> 
> ...


you can replace it with 205/55/16's. it gives a nice look to it. :thumbup: 
it will not rub the inner fender. it gives about 1-1.5" of clearance.
the only time it might rub is if you got a very very very big ass. :dumbass:


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Who has the best treadlife tire in that size? I can't find the info on the treadwear on the tire-rack. Anybody have good issues with certain tires for it using the 205-55-16?

Chris


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

sunnysentra said:


> Who has the best treadlife tire in that size? I can't find the info on the treadwear on the tire-rack. Anybody have good issues with certain tires for it using the 205-55-16?
> 
> Chris


well, my first set were replaced with general tires cause i was broke. :dumbass: 
then my brother blew one of the front tires and replaced both with marshal tires. :dumbass: 
i have no problems as of now but i am planning to get better ones as soon as the money shows up. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

initial V said:


> well, my first set were replaced with general tires cause i was broke. :dumbass:
> then my brother blew one of the front tires and replaced both with marshal tires. :dumbass:
> i have no problems as of now but i am planning to get better ones as soon as the money shows up. :thumbup:


Good tyres for the money = Kelly (believe it or not)
Best bang for buck performance wise = Yokohama Avid T4 (and ES100 for even higher performance) :thumbup:


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

For what its worth, I replaced the 195/55R15 size on my 99 Sentra SE-L w/ the much more common 205/50R15, and have no issues.


----------

